# 14' LuCraft w/30 hp 2stk



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What rpm's are you turning at full throttle?


----------



## 65lbsailfish (Jul 30, 2009)

Finally got the boat out and got her wound up to 4750-4800 rpms, registered 23 kt on the gps. I think i need to go down to a 12p. Anyone have have a prop I could borrow to ck out performance?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Dropping down an inch in pitch should increase rpms about 200.
I'd try an 11 inch pitch also, try to get the rpms up to 5200.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

SnookNreds gets back on the 13th. Send him a message then and see what he is using.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> SnookNreds gets back on the 13th.  Send him a message then and see what he is using.



Russ I run a 25 Hp though so it is probably differant.  Maybe if you stop by the house to check the splash well trough poke your head in the back and take a look at what is on the skiff?

I hope you had a great Christmas and a fun and SAFE New Years!!  I can not wait to put you on some fish and enjoy some more GREAT conversations while putting a few cold ones down!
Thanks again for all of your help and knowledge on the Robalo, you are the MAN!! 

Talk with you soon,
Jason


----------

